# confused about my horses colour.. help!?



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Ok, so I thought my filly was a bay when I first got her. Then after reading a thread on here I was sure she is brown, due to the lighter colouring on her nose. But now looking at her yesterday after spending ages grooming off some of that winter coat I noticed some things. One side of her nose goes into a lighter brown and the other half is black. :/ 
Also her undercoat is darker, like almost black. So she now has little black spots on her rump lol. Can anyone please clear this up for me? 

Also what would you call her face markings, a strip? 




























Need any more pics let me know


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I would say shes still a bay. Maybe shes sun-bleaching?

Anyways for the face and leg

Face- Oval star and stripe.
Leg- White pastern


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

What season are these photos in? It looks like all summer to me, but I could be wrong.


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Nope its winter the top two were taken yesterday and the bottom one about a month ago. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

How old was she when you got her? Have any pictures of her as a foal?


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

She was about 20 months old when I got her and she just turned two this month. And Nah I dont have any pictures as a foal, sorry. 
I was told her sire was simullar colour and had a dark summer coat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd say by the spreading of her star she shows sabino as well.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

She may also have splash and frame. Do you have any pictures from summer?


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Nope not yet, summer is on its way though. Im very interested to see what happens 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Still wanting an answer especially now after the different opinions lol. 
Do I need to provide more pics come summer or can someone tell me please.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

The only way to really get an answer is to get her tested. There's only one lab that tests for brown (PetDNA), and you can test for various pinto markings at UC Davis. Individually the tests aren't super expensive, but they can add up quickly if you're doing a lot of them!

As for my opinion, I think she's probably bay. I don't see any lightening by the elbow or stifle, which should be evident in the winter coat. However, if she changes significantly in the summer time, that could indicate that she's brown. With the bottom-heavy face markings, she could have splash, but pinto markings are not my forte


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Looks bay to me. Could have some smutty on the shoulders and rump.


----------

